# Fantasy Tour de France - It's live!!!



## Cathryn (30 Jun 2009)

Fantasy Tour de France is now live!!! I learned my lesson from the Giro...no picking of the handome boys...it's all about winning now!!! 

http://www.velogames.com/

Edit: there's a cyclechat mini league now...
CycleChat Code no. 01174735


----------



## cisamcgu (30 Jun 2009)

Where is the entry form ?


----------



## Crackle (30 Jun 2009)

Goes live tonight


----------



## cisamcgu (30 Jun 2009)

Crackle said:


> Goes live tonight



Ah ... many thanks


----------



## Cathryn (30 Jun 2009)

See...too keen, me. At least we know what people cost now so we can start planning our teams.


----------



## RabbitFood (30 Jun 2009)

I got the magazine cycling plus i think with all the extra TDF stuff, even got a dvd of the history of the tour, i had the map out and stuck it on my shed wall lol


----------



## Wigsie (30 Jun 2009)

Getting the Map at lunch time to go on the office wall in the boardroom!


----------



## RabbitFood (30 Jun 2009)

you got any jobs going wigsy, my work place thinks im mental


----------



## cisamcgu (1 Jul 2009)

I have entered my team 

Andreas KLODEN AST 
Andy SCHLECK SAX 
David MONCOUTIE COF 
Robert GESINK RAB 
Oscar FREIRE RAB 
Jens VOIGT SAX 
Aleksandr KUSCHYNSKI LIQ 
Nicolas ROCHE ALM 
Denis MENCHOV RAB


----------



## CotterPin (1 Jul 2009)

Here's my team. It's based upon the usual scientific principle of (a) choosing the people I have heard of and ( when all else fails, sticking a pin in the list:

Levi LEIPHEIMER AST
Linus GERDEMANN MRM
Roman KREUZIGER LIQ
David MONCOUTIE COF
Mark CAVENDISH THR
Bradley WIGGINS GRM
Fabian CANCELLARA SAX
Nicolas ROCHE ALM
Thor HUSHOVD CTT 

Will there be a CycleChat league (or have I missed that message?)


----------



## johnnyh (1 Jul 2009)

game for this although my knowledge is limited...

Andy SCHLECK, SAX
Levi LEIPHEIMER, AST
Roman KREUZIGER, LIQ
Chris Anker SORENSEN, SAX
Daniele BENNATI, LIQ
Nicolas ROCHE, ALM
Jurgen VAN DEN BROECK, SIL
Piet ROOIJAKKERS, SKS, 
Lance ARMSTRONG, AST,


----------



## Dayvo (1 Jul 2009)

I mean business this time, and, I mean, I'm going to be mean!  

Here's my boys!

Cadel EVANS 
Lance ARMSTRONG 
David MONCOUTIE 
Robert GESINK 
Danilo NAPOLITANO 
Fabian CANCELLARA 
Jens VOIGT 
Mikhail IGNATIEV 
Franck SCHLECK


----------



## rich p (1 Jul 2009)

Has anyone set up a CC mini league yet?


----------



## rich p (1 Jul 2009)

Just done it

CycleChat

Code no. 01174735


----------



## Joe (1 Jul 2009)

I'm in!

Alberto CONTADOR, AST
Linus GERDEMANN, MRM
David ARROYO, GCE
Mikel ASTARLOZA, EUS
Mark CAVENDISH, THR
Jens VOIGT, SAX
Yaroslav POPOVYCH, AST
Haimar ZUBELDIA, AST
Hubert DUPONT, ALM


----------



## rich p (1 Jul 2009)

Cathryn, perhaps it'd be a good idea if you could edit your OP to include the league code.


----------



## Noodley (1 Jul 2009)

rich p said:


> Cathryn, perhaps it'd be a good idea if you could edit your OP to include the league code.



and maybe the title as well so newbies might be enticed in...


----------



## karlos_the_jackal (1 Jul 2009)

Lance ARMSTRONG AST 18 



Linus GERDEMANN MRM 10 



Chris Anker SORENSEN SAX 6 



Robert GESINK RAB 14 



Mark CAVENDISH THR 20 



Bradley WIGGINS GRM 6 



George HINCAPIE THR 8 



Nicki SORENSEN SAX 4 



Thor HUSHOVD CTT 14 *100* 
these are what i've entered with minimal knowledge and checking wikipedia


----------



## Halfmanhalfbike (1 Jul 2009)

I'm in. 1st go at this fantasy lark





Alberto CONTADORAST26



Franco PELLIZOTTILIQ10



Roman KREUZIGERLIQ14



David MONCOUTIECOF8



Mark CAVENDISHTHR20



Fabian CANCELLARASAX8



Thomas VOECKLERBBO6



Andreas KLIERCTT4



Rinaldo NOCENTINIALM4


----------



## Cathryn (1 Jul 2009)

Your wish has been granted...the code is now in the OP. Any ideas on how I edit the title of the thread or shall I email Shaun?

Can't BELIEVE you all have shared your teams!! Muppets...I shall now raid your team coaches mercilessly!!!


----------



## Dayvo (1 Jul 2009)

Cathryn said:


> Can't BELIEVE you all have shared your teams!! Muppets...I shall now raid your team coaches mercilessly!!!



Ooh, don't go rummaging round the back seat where all those boxes are, will you!


----------



## Noodley (1 Jul 2009)

Cathryn said:


> Can't BELIEVE you all have shared your teams!!



Not the best of tactics!


----------



## Crackle (1 Jul 2009)

Noodley said:


> Not the best of tactics!




Sssshhh you; it's a damn fine idea. Let's see a few more teams....


----------



## rich p (1 Jul 2009)

Dayvo said:


> Ooh, don't go rummaging round the back seat where all those boxes are, will you!



As Baden Powell said, Dayvo, " Be prepared"


----------



## Panter (1 Jul 2009)

Sorry, complete newbie here but....

How do I get to the mini leauge?
it says I need to click on the team link on the right hand side of the page to enter the code but I don't have that showing, just the option to create a team from scratch. Where am I going wrong?


----------



## Dayvo (1 Jul 2009)

Panter said:


> How do I get to the mini leauge?



OK, Panter, read carefully, I'll write this only once!

You have to register - so get a username and password.

Pick your team with a max of 100 points for all your riders.

Click on your team, and beneath it there are three options for joining a mini league.

Click on one, and enter the CC reg. no. 01174735 and you'll be listed automatically (hopefully)!


----------



## Panter (1 Jul 2009)

Dayvo said:


> OK, Panter, read carefully, I'll write this only once!
> 
> You have to register - so get a username and password.
> 
> ...



Aaaaaagh, select the team and _then_ join the mini leauge, right got it, thank you muchly


----------



## yorkshiregoth (1 Jul 2009)

Rider Pro Team Credit Cost 
Levi LEIPHEIMER AST 16 
Cadel EVANS SIL 20 
Carlos SASTRE CTT 18 
Chris Anker SORENSEN SAX 6 
Mark CAVENDISH THR 20 
Bradley WIGGINS GRM 6 
Thomas VOECKLER BBO 6 
Nicolas ROCHE ALM 4 
Grégory RAST AST 4 
100


----------



## Panter (1 Jul 2009)

All done, thanks again Dayvo, Team "Which way do we go?" is all set to claim the Yellow 

<hopefully, depsite having never heard of any of the riders, no idea about strategy, wonders what a domestique is and assumes it's someone to do their ironing during racing etc>


----------



## Noodley (1 Jul 2009)

No evil Astana riders in my team


----------



## rich p (1 Jul 2009)

Panter said:


> All done, thanks again Dayvo, Team "Which way do we go?" is all set to claim the Yellow
> 
> <hopefully, depsite having never heard of any of the riders, no idea about strategy, wonders what a domestique is and assumes it's someone to do their ironing during racing etc>



Panter, almost right, a domestique is a filipino houseboy who polishes the saddles of the top riders and may provide other extra-curricular services if required


----------



## stoatsngroats (1 Jul 2009)

If I thought that my team was anything like great, and winning, I'd not tell anyone....

So Stoats' Groats is....


Franck SCHLECK, SAX, 
Andreas KLODEN, AST, 
David MONCOUTIE, COF,
Mikel ASTARLOZA, EUS, 
Mark CAVENDISH, THR, 
Fabian CANCELLARA, SAX,
George HINCAPIE, THR,
Thomas VOECKLER, BBO,
Lance ARMSTRONG, AST.


----------



## Dayvo (1 Jul 2009)

stoatsngroats said:


> If I thought that my team was anything like great, and winning, I'd not tell anyone....
> 
> So Stoats' Groats is....
> 
> ...



I hope it does well! 

4/5ths of it is the same as mine! 

You been copying?


----------



## Wigsie (1 Jul 2009)

Wigsie's Wonders are all signed up... I know seriously nothing so its all guess work and may well show through with my team selection....






Lance ARMSTRONG AST18




Stijn DEVOLDER QST10




David ARROYO GCE12




Igor ANTON EUS8




Mark CAVENDISH THR20




Sylvain CHAVANEL QST8




Vladimir KARPETS KAT8




Jens VOIGT SAX8




Thomas DEKKER SIL8


----------



## iLB (1 Jul 2009)

the imaginatively named Team ILB91 :
ready to kick some ass




 Vincenzo NIBALI LIQ12




 Denis MENCHOV RAB16




 Roman KREUZIGER LIQ14




 David MONCOUTIE COF8




 Mark CAVENDISH THR20




 Bradley WIGGINS GRM6




 Jose Ivan GUTIERREZ GCE6




 David ZABRISKIE GRM6




 Franck SCHLECK SAX12


----------



## Skip Madness (1 Jul 2009)

Wigsie said:


> Thomas DEKKER


You might want to change that one...


----------



## Sittingduck (1 Jul 2009)

Bearing in mind that I know sweet FA about Road racing, I give you...*

Duck's Dangerous Danglers*

 
*Rider* *Pro Team* *Credit Cost* *Score*




 Lance ARMSTRONG AST18




 Michael ROGERS THR10




 Cyril DESSEL ALM8




 David ARROYO GCE12




 Thor HUSHOVD CTT14




 Yaroslav POPOVYCH AST8




 Christian KNEES MRM2




 Fumiyuki BEPPU SKS2




 Alberto CONTADOR AST26


----------



## Skip Madness (1 Jul 2009)

It would be quite interesting to set up a reverse league where the aim is to pick the worst team possible, with the winner being the one who accumulates the least points at the end.

Actually, now I think about it, it wouldn't. It would be shite.


----------



## Chuffy (1 Jul 2009)

Noodley said:


> No evil Astana riders in my team


Miss! Miss! Noodley's been copying my homework! 

None of Mr Bruyneel's vampires in my team either...

That's Team Hot Sauce btw...


----------



## Chuffy (1 Jul 2009)

All I have to do now is:-


Remember who is in my team
Remember that I _have_ a team
Check my team occasionally 
If I forget to check them do they like, die or something?


----------



## yorkshiregoth (1 Jul 2009)

Can we amend riders if they drop out or anything??


----------



## Chuffy (1 Jul 2009)

yorkshiregoth said:


> Can we amend riders if they drop out or anything??


And do we get to raid Cathryn's tour bus?


----------



## stumpy (1 Jul 2009)

I've entered my challenge for overall bottom spot on. I narrowly missed out in the Giro but I'm sure I can do worse this time around....Fingers crossed eh???





Alberto CONTADORAST26



Andy SCHLECKSAX18



David ARROYOGCE12



Chris Anker SORENSENSAX6



Mark CAVENDISHTHR20



Bradley WIGGINSGRM6



Dan MARTINGRM6



Mark RENSHAWTHR4



Sébastien MINARDCOF2


----------



## Cathryn (2 Jul 2009)

yorkshiregoth said:


> Can we amend riders if they drop out or anything??



No  In the giro I lost FOUR riders!!!


----------



## rich p (2 Jul 2009)

The real tragedy is that Soler can't drop out after failing to negotiate a bend as he's not in it. We need anothet figure of fun to poke sticks at - LA anyone? Cuddles?


----------



## stumpy (2 Jul 2009)

rich p said:


> The real tragedy is that Soler can't drop out after failing to negotiate a bend as he's not in it. We need anothet figure of fun to poke sticks at - LA anyone? Cuddles?




We could have a "fantasy when would Soler of dropped out" competition were we all pick a stage and a random excuse to drop out and whoever guesses what he would of done wins 

Of course you could never prove this......so it would be about as pointless as him starting anyway


----------



## Wigsie (2 Jul 2009)

Skip Madness said:


> You might want to change that one...



Well he was my WILD card!


----------



## Wigsie (2 Jul 2009)

Right, after the shock caused to wigsie's wonders by col. Dekker from "The A team" fame testing positive we have had a bit of a shake up!

Lance ARMSTRONG AST 18





Stijn DEVOLDER QST 10




Roman KREUZIGER LIQ 14




Igor ANTON EUS 8




Mark CAVENDISH THR 20




Sylvain CHAVANEL QST 8




Vladimir KARPETS KAT 8




Jens VOIGT SAX 8




Bradley WIGGINS GRM 6


----------



## rich p (2 Jul 2009)

Wigsie, you're in twice now!


----------



## Wigsie (2 Jul 2009)

eh? just checked, I honestly am not cheating trying to figure out how to delete the team with the cheating druggy Dekker in.


----------



## biking_fox (2 Jul 2009)

Anyone else find the having two climbers restriction really annoying? I want more all rounders, not their daft definition of climbers.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (2 Jul 2009)

There doesn't seem to be a way to remove oneself from a mini-league... bit bizarre.


----------



## Crackle (2 Jul 2009)

Right I'm in. I've banked my money on the first Giro/Tour double for a number of years, it's overdue. 

And, I just had to, Armstrong is my Wildcard, it's the Tour for FFS and I still have divided loyalties 





Denis MENCHOV




Oscar PEREIRO




Carlos SASTRE




David MONCOUTIE




Thor HUSHOVD




Yaroslav POPOVYCH




Grischa NIERMANN




Stéphane AUGE




Lance ARMSTRONG

I might still change a couple, don't really know my Domestiques, picked two of them on team.


----------



## Chuffy (2 Jul 2009)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> There doesn't seem to be a way to remove oneself from a mini-league... bit bizarre.


Does one not wish to play with the rough boys and girls then?

I'm sure we'll do just fine without one. <sniff>


----------



## Wigsie (2 Jul 2009)

Crackle said:


> Right I'm in. I've banked my money on the first Giro/Tour double for a number of years, it's overdue.
> 
> And, I just had to, Armstrong is my Wildcard, it's the Tour for FFS and I still have divided loyalties
> 
> ...



I just tried to amend my team after i read about Dekker and it duplicated me in the league! I am probably just a spaz though!


----------



## auckland27 (2 Jul 2009)

Andy SCHLECKSAX18



Andreas KLODENAST12



David ARROYOGCE12



Laurens TEN DAMRAB8



Mark CAVENDISHTHR20



Sylvain CHAVANELQST8



Jens VOIGTSAX8



Thomas VOECKLERBBO6



Yaroslav POPOVYCHAST8
This Cavendish bloke seems a popular choice. I'm going for bonus combativity points with the last 3!


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (2 Jul 2009)

Chuffy said:


> Does one not wish to play with the rough boys and girls then?
> 
> I'm sure we'll do just fine without one. <sniff>


 Nah, I just put my real name instead of my username, and thus no-one will know it's me when I'm at the bottom of the league (except that the team name is a bit of a giveaway!!)


----------



## Crackle (2 Jul 2009)

Wigsie said:


> I just tried to amend my team after i read about Dekker and it duplicated me in the league! I am probably just a spaz though!



Odd. Above is my already edited team, it didn't duplicate it. I think for the Giro you could create several and then it only picked the last version, might do the same again at the start.


----------



## worcester dan (2 Jul 2009)

Total novice at this but here is Team CyKleen Antislip 

Lance ARMSTRONG 
Cadel EVANS 
David ARROYO 
Chris Anker SORENSEN 
Mark CAVENDISH 
Yaroslav POPOVYCH 
Bradley WIGGINS 
David MILLAR 
Hubert DUPONT


----------



## rich p (2 Jul 2009)

This is our biggest league yet, I think


----------



## stoatsngroats (2 Jul 2009)

Dayvo said:


> I hope it does well!


 Thanks, Yours too!





Dayvo said:


> 4/5ths of it is the same as mine!
> 
> You been copying?



Defo not Dayvo - I've hand-selected my team, based on the scientific, and extremely well known process of 'Readingthenames' and 'selectingthosewhichonerecognises', and then, after hours of consideration, I entered my team.

Seriously though - why WOULD anyone copy someone esles team?


----------



## Noodley (2 Jul 2009)

stoatsngroats said:


> Seriously though - why WOULD anyone copy someone esles team?



I don't think it would be whole team, but I have at least one rider nobody else seems to have picked (well, none of those who have posted their teams)who I think will score good points.


----------



## Panter (2 Jul 2009)

Noodley said:


> I don't think it would be whole team, but I have at least one rider nobody else seems to have picked (well, none of those who have posted their teams)who I think will score good points.



Nah, I've got him


----------



## punkypossum (2 Jul 2009)

I'm in - kept needing another 2 credits to get the team I wanted, but hey...

Here is the current selection:

Lance ARMSTRONG AST 
Linus GERDEMANN MRM 
Carlos SASTRE CTT 
Chris Anker SORENSEN SAX 
Mark CAVENDISH THR 
Bradley WIGGINS GRM 
Jose Joaquin ROJAS GCE 
Alan PEREZ EUS 
Andy SCHLECK SAX


----------



## Chuffy (2 Jul 2009)

Noodley said:


> I don't think it would be whole team, but I have at least one rider nobody else seems to have picked (well, none of those who have posted their teams)who I think will score good points.


Is that the same rider who you said would definitely _not_ be riding in the Tour?


----------



## Crackle (2 Jul 2009)

Chuffy said:


> Is that the same rider who you said would definitely _not_ be riding in the Tour?



He's playing with our minds again.


----------



## Chuffy (2 Jul 2009)

Crackle said:


> He's playing with our minds again.


No, he was just wrong. 

FWIW I think I know who he's picked...


----------



## Noodley (2 Jul 2009)

Chuffy said:


> No, he was just wrong.
> 
> FWIW I think I know who he's picked...



I bet you don't 

It's like panto in Summer


----------



## Dayvo (2 Jul 2009)

Noodley said:


> It's like panto in Summer



Erm, oh yes it is!?


----------



## Chuffy (2 Jul 2009)

Noodley said:


> I bet you don't
> 
> It's like panto in Summer


But who's going to be the back end of the cow?

And (altogether now kiddies) OH YES I DO!


----------



## Cathryn (2 Jul 2009)

My team's picked. AGONY!!! I'm so not confident in them!! Can I change the team over the next 24 hours or is that it?


----------



## Dayvo (2 Jul 2009)

32 teams! Not bad.

We should put a fiver each in the kitty and the winner takes it all! 

160 smackeroonies! 

Otherwise not!


----------



## Panter (2 Jul 2009)

Cathryn said:


> My team's picked. AGONY!!! I'm so not confident in them!! Can I change the team over the next 24 hours or is that it?



I've changed mine 3 times in the last 24 minutes


----------



## Wigsie (2 Jul 2009)

Dayvo said:


> 32 teams! Not bad.
> 
> We should put a fiver each in the kitty and the winner takes it all!
> 
> ...



Hmmm perhaps i'm not quite as confident as you!

Although somehow I have managed to have 2 teams.


----------



## Speicher (2 Jul 2009)

At the cut off point - on Saturday afternoon - the last team that you entered is the one that goes into the competition. So make sure that is the one you want. 

I know this because of the muddle up  that I made last year when entering my team. 

I am still trying to decide on my team. Difficult this year, as I cannot base it around Valverde.


----------



## Dayvo (2 Jul 2009)

Speicher said:


> I am still trying to decide on my team. Difficult this year, as I cannot base it around Valverde.



Must be another drugs cheat you could go for!


----------



## Noodley (2 Jul 2009)

I'm going to be 'mysterious' and not call my team Noodley - seemingly that lacked imagination at the Giro


----------



## Noodley (2 Jul 2009)

Dayvo said:


> Must be another drugs cheat you could go for!



There's always the evil Astana


----------



## Landslide (2 Jul 2009)

I'm in, and so's Mrs Landslide!


----------



## Noodley (2 Jul 2009)

Anyone else got a 'dead cert' French breakaway winner in their team?


----------



## Crackle (2 Jul 2009)

Noodley said:


> Anyone else got a 'dead cert' French breakaway winner in their team?



Not a live one.


----------



## Landslide (2 Jul 2009)

Noodley said:


> Anyone else got a 'dead cert' French breakaway winner in their team?



Dead cert? Doomed more like, but hopefully they'll sweep up some bonuses and be in with a shout for the combativity!


----------



## Noodley (2 Jul 2009)

So my two 'dead cert' French riders and my 'secret weapon' who nobody else has picked look like they could help me to glorious victory


----------



## BigonaBianchi (2 Jul 2009)

so is not knowing anything at all about these riders generally a problem when picking a team?....hmm.....


----------



## Noodley (2 Jul 2009)

BigonaBianchi said:


> so is not knowing anything at all about these riders generally a problem when picking a team?....hmm.....



No, it is sometimes better to know nothing.


----------



## Will1985 (2 Jul 2009)

Pay attention! Cyclingnews is reporting a possible 7 doping cases from the Tours de Romandie and de Suisse - be ready to change your team again!


----------



## Cathryn (3 Jul 2009)

Noodley said:


> No, it is sometimes better to know nothing.



The husband beat me in the giro and hardly knows anyone apart from Lance.


----------



## rich p (3 Jul 2009)

Cathryn said:


> The husband beat me in the giro and hardly knows anyone apart from Lance.



Do they get on? Can you ask Richard to ask Lance if he can have a Livestrong kit for Kennykool?


----------



## Noodley (3 Jul 2009)

Noodley said:


> So my two 'dead cert' French riders and my 'secret weapon' who nobody else has picked look like they could help me to glorious victory



Right, I have dumped Evans as I cannot bear the thought of having to cheer on the wheel-sucking miserable git. So that has allowed me to revise my other selections and I now have 2 even better non-French 'dead certs'  So if anyone wants to know who the 2 French dead certs were feel free to ask 

My team now reads 3 x THR, 2 x SAX, 1 x CTT, 1 x COF, 1 x GCE 

Now all I have to do is hope none of them get caught up in any 'shenanigans' and they all manage to stay on their bikes...


----------



## Wigsie (3 Jul 2009)

Will1985 said:


> Pay attention! Cyclingnews is reporting a possible 7 doping cases from the Tours de Romandie and de Suisse - be ready to change your team again!



Jeez! I have just managed to get my duplcate teams down to one after Dekker was ousted.... don't make me change again! !


----------



## Crackle (3 Jul 2009)

Noodley said:


> Right, I have dumped Evans as I cannot bear the thought of having to cheer on the wheel-sucking miserable git. So that has allowed me to revise my other selections and I now have 2 even better non-French 'dead certs'  So if anyone wants to know who the 2 French dead certs were feel free to ask
> 
> My team now reads 3 x THR, 2 x SAX, 1 x CTT, 1 x COF, 1 x GCE
> 
> Now all I have to do is hope none of them get caught up in any 'shenanigans' and they all manage to stay on their bikes...



Moncoutie as a dropped dead cert?

I've got one Frenchman in now, I dropped the others.


----------



## Haitch (3 Jul 2009)

Right, I'm in.


----------



## karlos_the_jackal (3 Jul 2009)

Who fancies a side bet of trying to pick a team with the most positive dope tests in it ( within 6 months of end of tour)


----------



## Noodley (3 Jul 2009)

I think I'll call my team "Team Roster"


----------



## rich p (3 Jul 2009)

Noodley said:


> I think I'll call my team "Team Roster"



Roster? 
How about Team Rooster, Noodles? 
Full of turkeys


----------



## simon_brooke (3 Jul 2009)

Noodley said:


> Right, I have dumped Evans as I cannot bear the thought of having to cheer on the wheel-sucking miserable git.



Too right, sport!

OK, I'm in. I present team 2CV, so called because it was originally based around Cavendish, Cancellara, Voeckler and Voigt... but I couldn't afford everyone I wanted so Cancellara had to go. It's heavily biased to breakaway specialist, firstly because they're more fun to watch and secondly because the scoring system seems to me to promise rich rewards for successful breakaway specialists. It's a somewhat older squat, I won't be claiming many white jersey points.

Andy SCHLECK SAX	18	
Franck SCHLECK SAX	12	

Both the Schleck brothers are great riders, and Franck is undervalued at 12 points. One of them will be in yellow on the Champs Elysee, and I'm not 100% convinced it will be Andy.

Carlos SASTRE CTT	18	

After his Giro, how could one not? The best grimpeur in the peloton today.

David MONCOUTIE COF	8	

Cheap for a climber. Mind you, deservedly so. But also a good breakaway specialist.

Mark CAVENDISH THR	20	

I can see his home from the bottom of my road. And, he's the best sprinter in the peloton bar none.

David MILLAR GRM	8	

Scottish. You can't have a Scottish team without a Scottish rider, even if he was born in Malta. In any case, he's getting to be a good breakaway rider, and still time trials well.

Thomas VOECKLER BBO	6

Ah, come on now, sentiment! How could one not select Thomas? I still have my Brioches La Boulangere socks from the year he held on to yellow for ten days. Foolish, impulsive, emotional, inconsistent - but brave and tough and a superb breakaway rider.

Stéphane AUGE COF	2	

Good breakaway rider, undervalued (and I was trying to save six points when I realised I was going to have to dump Fabian).

Jens VOIGT SAX	8

The best, the most intelligent, the most combative, the most strategic rider in the professional peloton. Bar none. The man who sets races alight. Go Jens!


----------



## alecstilleyedye (3 Jul 2009)

Denis MENCHOV RAB 
Alberto CONTADOR AST 
Mikel ASTARLOZA EUS	
Laurens TEN DAM RAB 
Mark CAVENDISH THR 
Christian KNEES MRM 
Yaroslav POPOVYCH AST
Jens VOIGT SAX 
Nicki SORENSEN SAX


----------



## Noodley (3 Jul 2009)

simon_brooke said:


> Stéphane AUGE COF	2
> Good breakaway rider, undervalued (and I was trying to save six points when I realised I was going to have to dump Fabian).



He was one of my dropped French 'dead cert' riders. I reckon he'll be off up the road as early as stage 2...


----------



## alecstilleyedye (3 Jul 2009)

just realised i've not a frenchman in my team


----------



## Crackle (3 Jul 2009)

Noodley said:


> He was one of my dropped French 'dead cert' riders. I reckon he'll be off up the road as early as stage 2...



Nah. I think this TDF augers well for him.


----------



## Cathryn (3 Jul 2009)

I revamped my team this morning,much happier. My three big guns are EXPENSIVE though so the rest of my team are a bit weaker.And my enduring, slightly inexplicable crush on big nosed Cancellara continues...he's in my team despite letting me down miserably at the giro. 

It's all VERY exciting.


----------



## Skip Madness (3 Jul 2009)

Noodley said:


> He was one of my dropped French 'dead cert' riders. I reckon he'll be off up the road as early as stage 2...


Yes, I went with him, too - he seems a bargain.

If we're in the game of guessing, see if _you_ can guess my two GC riders. I'll give you a clue - they were half chosen for their qualities and half chosen with an eye to winding you and Chuffy up as much as possible...


----------



## Noodley (3 Jul 2009)

Skip Madness said:


> ....half chosen for their qualities and half chosen with an eye to winding you and Chuffy up as much as possible...




First clue tends to suggest it's not Armstrong, second clue says otherwise 

The second dropped 'dead cert' was Sylvain Calzati....anyone got him?


----------



## Will1985 (3 Jul 2009)

Despite the article on Cyclingnews, I'm not picking Moncoutie on the basis that he has failed me for the past 2 Tours when I picked him!

Auge is a solid bet for a long breakaway.


----------



## badkitty (3 Jul 2009)

Am in - Badkitty's Badboys are ready to rock..


----------



## Speicher (3 Jul 2009)

I have added my second team. Not the same without Alejandro Valverde and his lovely red and yellow bike.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (3 Jul 2009)

Ok here is my Team picked purely by my tried and trusted 'stick a pin in the list' method

Team Boabs beligerant bastards

*Rider Selection

**Rider**Pro Team**Credit Cost*




Cadel EVANS SIL 20 



Lance ARMSTRONG AST 18 



David MONCOUTIE COF 8 



Laurens TEN DAM RAB 8 



Oscar FREIRE RAB 14 



Vladimir KARPETS KAT 8 



Jose Ivan GUTIERREZ GCE 6 



Peter WROLICH MRM 4 



Fabio SABATINI LIQ 2 *88*


----------



## Noodley (3 Jul 2009)

Excellent response CCers! 52 teams now entered 

I'm getting a bit excited now....


----------



## Noodley (3 Jul 2009)

Will1985 said:


> Despite the article on Cyclingnews, I'm not picking Moncoutie on the basis that he has failed me for the past 2 Tours when I picked him!



Looks like you are just about the only person not to pick him 

Seems good value


----------



## Chuffy (3 Jul 2009)

badkitty said:


> Am in - Badkitty's Badboys are ready to rock..


Never mind all that, pick a cycling team woman!


----------



## badkitty (3 Jul 2009)

Chuffy said:


> Never mind all that, pick a cycling team woman!





 - I did! Am a bit disappointed that Rock Racing aren't there, but I did the best I could...


----------



## Crackle (3 Jul 2009)

Noodley said:


> Looks like you are just about the only person not to pick him
> 
> Seems good value



Good rider but he doesn't have a great record in the Tour. Mind you, wot do I know.


----------



## Noodley (3 Jul 2009)

badkitty said:


> - I did! Am a bit disappointed that Rock Racing aren't there, but I did the best I could...



OMG, it's not a Rock Racing jersey you're getting is it 

FFS


----------



## badkitty (3 Jul 2009)

Noodley said:


> OMG, it's not a Rock Racing jersey you're getting is it
> 
> FFS



Oh.. I wish...


----------



## Noodley (3 Jul 2009)

badkitty said:


> Oh.. I wish...



Their jerseys are made from the skins of kittens which have been eaten by the team. Another Team Evil


----------



## Chuffy (3 Jul 2009)

Noodley said:


> Their jerseys are made from the skins of kittens which have been eaten by the team. Another Team Evil


Before they eat the kittens the whole team take turns. Kitteh spitroast, nom....


----------



## Noodley (3 Jul 2009)

Chuffy, I hope you have a team of fine upstanding young chaps and none of these evil eastern european types


----------



## Speicher (3 Jul 2009)

He has the red shorts, I believe.


----------



## Chuffy (3 Jul 2009)

Noodley said:


> Chuffy, I hope you have a team of fine upstanding young chaps and none of these evil eastern european types


No, no evil types that I know of. Bearing in mind that there are known unknowns and unknown unknowns. And chaps employed by Bjarne Ris....

One of my chaps might well be wearing red shorts. But not _those_ red shorts...


----------



## Noodley (4 Jul 2009)

Is Mr Oates represented in the league?


----------



## Speicher (4 Jul 2009)

And Les Singes?


----------



## Priscilla Parsley (4 Jul 2009)

back at CC for le Tour, team "i like cycling though" are in!


----------



## John the Monkey (4 Jul 2009)

Speicher said:


> And Les Singes?



Soon, Speicher, soon.

I thought choosing a Giro team was difficult...by gum this tour selection has me stumped.


----------



## John the Monkey (4 Jul 2009)

Arse, blast and buggery.

Up to three teams via the "Premium Content" and still can't get one I'm happy with entirely.

Anyone care to bet that I've hugely overthought this (again) and will languish at the bottom of the table for the whole tour?


----------



## Crackle (4 Jul 2009)

I was kinda hoping for some tips JTM after the success of your Giro team. With this Prologue, we'll all know pretty soon if we've picked the right GC's. As I said before, I'm going for a Menchov double, though I'm thinking in reality Contador will be hard to beat and I just can't discount everyone's favourite hate figure. Hopefully I'll do better than my middlin' Giro team.


----------



## Speicher (4 Jul 2009)

Not easy, I know, JohnTM. I was trying to think of who had been alledgely doing things they shouldn't. Also sad not to include Mr Voigt as a domestique, but he did not score me many points in the Giro.  

Why when I add up my Eurovelos, does it nearly always add up to 102 or 104, involving much re-cogitating etc.


----------



## Chuffy (4 Jul 2009)

Latest is that Moncoutie and Casar have got the drop on the pack and gone for an early breakaway. Damned aggressive these Frenchies.


----------



## rich p (4 Jul 2009)

Moncoutie, in my memory which is increasingly faulty, belts off up the hill and gets caught just as David Harmon asks Sean Kelly if he thinks he can stay away.
" He's on de rivet. Dey are leaving him out there to cooook ina majorly way."


----------



## cisamcgu (4 Jul 2009)

I think I have joined the CC league, but I can't seem to find out .. how do I check ?


----------



## rich p (4 Jul 2009)

cisamcgu said:


> I think I have joined the CC league, but I can't seem to find out .. how do I check ?



If you have CycleChat will be the top of the 3 mini league choices at the bottom of your team page


----------



## Speicher (4 Jul 2009)

rich p said:


> Moncoutie, in my memory which is increasingly faulty, belts off up the hill and gets caught just as David Harmon asks Sean Kelly if he thinks he can stay away.
> " He's on de rivet. Dey are leaving him out there to cooook ina majorly way."



You missed out "certaintly"


----------



## cisamcgu (4 Jul 2009)

rich p said:


> If you have CycleChat will be the top of the 3 mini league choices at the bottom of your team page




Thanks

I had missed the "confirm" button thingy - all done now


Andrew


----------



## simon_brooke (4 Jul 2009)

So what about David Millar's ace stunt riding on a time trial bike?

I honestly didn't think he was going to make that corner!


----------



## rich p (4 Jul 2009)

I hope nobody has Menchov in their team


----------



## Noodley (4 Jul 2009)

rich p said:


> I hope nobody has Menchov in their team



Nope.

Here are my brave chaps:

Kim KIRCHEN
Franck SCHLECK	
Carlos SASTRE	
David MONCOUTIE	
Mark CAVENDISH 
Luis Leon SANCHEZ 
Tony MARTIN 
Kurt Asle ARVESEN 
Thor HUSHOVD


----------



## Crackle (4 Jul 2009)

rich p said:


> I hope nobody has Menchov in their team



errrmmmm........


----------



## simon_brooke (4 Jul 2009)

So when are our scores going to be updated then?

Simon, really regretting having dropped Fabian from his team.


----------



## Noodley (4 Jul 2009)

simon_brooke said:


> So when are our scores going to be updated then?



The scores are usually updated late on the same day. 

But sometimes they take a couple of days....


----------



## rich p (4 Jul 2009)

Noodley said:


> Nope.
> 
> Here are my brave chaps:
> 
> ...




What's your team name Noodley, I couldn't see one called Noodley!


----------



## Noodley (4 Jul 2009)

rich p said:


> What's your team name Noodley, I couldn't see one called Noodley!



I'm being elusive and mysterious


----------



## BigonaBianchi (4 Jul 2009)

nice bikes....really ...gotta get me one of those...them wot come with a pointy hat....yep need one of them


----------



## rich p (4 Jul 2009)

Noodley said:


> I'm being elusive and mysterious



Playing hard to get, eh?
I'm more of an easy pull


----------



## Noodley (4 Jul 2009)

BigonaBianchi said:


> nice bikes....really ...gotta get me one of those...them wot come with a pointy hat....yep need one of them



A smurf bike?


----------



## Noodley (4 Jul 2009)

rich p said:


> Playing hard to get, eh?
> I'm more of an easy pull



I am Cattywat, Director Sportif of the Cat Flappers.

That sounds like something that would attract a round of applause at a meeting of Forummers Anon.


----------



## stoatsngroats (4 Jul 2009)

Team Stoats' Groats....


Franck SCHLECK, SAX, 67th
Andreas KLODEN, AST, 4th
David MONCOUTIE, COF, 50th
Mikel ASTARLOZA, EUS, 12th
Mark CAVENDISH, THR, 177th
Fabian CANCELLARA, SAX, 1st
George HINCAPIE, THR, 34th
Thomas VOECKLER, BBO, 135th
Lance ARMSTRONG, AST. 10th


Early days yet, but on the whole I'm pleased with my selections....!


----------



## Noodley (4 Jul 2009)

stoatsngroats said:


> Team Stoats' Groats....
> 
> 
> Franck SCHLECK, SAX, 67th
> ...



<Apart from your wildcard> I reckon that's a good team you have there stoats


----------



## Speicher (4 Jul 2009)

Would you like to cast your expert eye over my team, Noodley?






Franck SCHLECK SAX12




Franco PELLIZOTTI LIQ10




Carlos SASTREC TT18




Mikel ASTARLOZA EUS8




Daniele BENNATI LIQ18




Marzio BRUSEGHIN LAM8




Thomas VOECKLER BBO6




Luis Leon SANCHEZ GCE8




Oscar PEREIRO GCE12

I just hope Mr Sanchez justifies his inclusion, after I excluded Mr Voigt.


----------



## stoatsngroats (4 Jul 2009)

Noodley said:


> <Apart from your wildcard> I reckon that's a good team you have there stoats



Thanks Noodley, it means a lot....but lets see what you say in 3 weeks time eh....


----------



## stoatsngroats (4 Jul 2009)

Speicher said:


> Would you like to cast your expert eye over my team, Noodley?



SnG adds more Lemon Puffs..........


----------



## Speicher (4 Jul 2009)

that should be custard creams, if you don't mind.


----------



## stoatsngroats (4 Jul 2009)

Speicher said:


> that should be custard creams, if you don't mind.







Sng is going back to M&S...........


----------



## John the Monkey (4 Jul 2009)

Crackle said:


> I was kinda hoping for some tips JTM after the success of your Giro team.


I've not done particularly well in Fantasy TdeF, as i remember, the Giro seems to be more my race.

Les Singes;

Menchov
Vandevelde
Sastre
Ten Dam
Hushovd
Millar
Chavanel
Wiggins
Farrar

I've also built a team around Cav, whose points value made it hard to include the other riders I like, and one around more obvious GC favourites. 

Very difficult year this year, it seems like a strong field to me.


----------



## Chuffy (4 Jul 2009)

Team Hot Sauce:-
Andy SCHLECK SAX	18	
Franck SCHLECK	SAX	12	
Mikel ASTARLOZA	EUS	8	
David MONCOUTIE	COF	8	
Mark CAVENDISH	THR	20	
Fabian CANCELLARA	SAX	8	
David MILLAR	GRM	8	
Sandy CASAR	FDJ	6	
Christian VANDEVELDE	GRM	12

When does Mr Cancellara collect his points?


----------



## rich p (4 Jul 2009)

I top loaded my team with a few deadweights thrown in but they may, in time, all turn out to be deadweights!


----------



## Noodley (4 Jul 2009)

Speicher said:


> Would you like to cast your expert eye over my team, Noodley?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have Sanchez in my team - he will do well 

Another strong team <again apart from the wildcard >

There should be some very good competition in the CC League.

And I discount myself from that in all honesty as I reckon I might pick up some 'token' victories but am unlikely to make any impact on the top of the league.

It's a bit of fun.


----------



## Noodley (4 Jul 2009)

Chuffy said:


> Sandy CASAR	FDJ	6



For that alone I may have to lick the inner side of your red rubber pants. 

Sandy Casar has long been one of my favourite riders, yet I have not picked him (ever) in any team. 

Although I do have full FdeJ kit


----------



## Speicher (4 Jul 2009)

I found it difficult to choose between Periero and Kirchen. But Periero has won it before. (yes, I know it is only a game )


----------



## Noodley (4 Jul 2009)

Speicher said:


> I found it difficult to choose between Periero and Kirchen. But Periero has won it before. (yes, I know it is only a game )


You should have gone for Kirchen  Seriously. If only you had sent me a PM....


----------



## Speicher (4 Jul 2009)

Pah, if I had sent you a pm, which ever you answered, I would have done the opposite. 

Mr Crackle has Periero in his team, oh yes, ... but he has also got Menchov.

Anyway Noodley, you are such a slow reader, I would just about have got a reply by the end of July.


----------



## Noodley (4 Jul 2009)

As if I need to demonstrate just how sad I am even more - can anyone tell me how I could have posted my team with the team jersey colours?

I reckon it looks well smart


----------



## Noodley (4 Jul 2009)

Has anyone got Haussler in their team?


----------



## Speicher (4 Jul 2009)

Noodley said:


> As if I need to demonstrate just how sad I am even more - can anyone tell me how I could have posted my team with the team jersey colours?
> 
> I reckon it looks well smart



You copy and paste the list of your team as it appears in Velogames.
Then put in returns so it lines up with the margin, and then put spaces before the name of the teams, otherwise you get a bit of a muddle up.


----------



## John the Monkey (4 Jul 2009)

Noodley said:


> Has anyone got Haussler in their team?



Picked him for one of my teams (the one with Berto as leader).


----------



## BigonaBianchi (4 Jul 2009)

...hmmmI thought I heard someone say 'custard creams' ...pass them over then


----------



## Crackle (4 Jul 2009)

Noodley said:


> As if I need to demonstrate just how sad I am even more - can anyone tell me how I could have posted my team with the team jersey colours?
> 
> I reckon it looks well smart



Yes I could.


----------



## stoatsngroats (4 Jul 2009)

BigonaBianchi said:


> ...hmmmI thought I heard someone say 'custard creams' ...pass them over then




No, I said 'Lemon Puffs', forgetting that Ms Speicher *LOVES* custard creams, so I'm off to M&S to get some of her desired quality.....


----------



## Noodley (4 Jul 2009)

Speicher said:


> You copy and paste the list of your team as it appears in Velogames.
> Then put in returns so it lines up with the margin, and then put spaces before the name of the teams, otherwise you get a bit of a muddle up.



I think I did that but there was no 'shirts'....

Not to worry. I just wanted to show everyone how many points I would win in the TTT


----------



## Speicher (4 Jul 2009)

Put your cursor just to the left of the words Team Roster (on your team page) then move your mouse and highlight all the team members. If you start lower than Team Roster, it does not include the first shirt.  Try that Mr Noodley.


----------



## Noodley (4 Jul 2009)

Speicher said:


> Put your cursor just to the left of the words Team Roster (on your team page) then move your mouse and highlight all the team members. If you start lower than Team Roster, it does not include the first shirt.  Try that Mr Noodley.



Ta. And here was me saying I was going to call my team "Team Roster"


----------



## Noodley (4 Jul 2009)

Speicher said:


> Put your cursor just to the left of the words Team Roster (on your team page) then move your mouse and highlight all the team members. If you start lower than Team Roster, it does not include the first shirt.  Try that Mr Noodley.




Nope.

Did not work.

Not to worry.


----------



## Speicher (4 Jul 2009)

I will try it for you if you like, when I can man-handle your team myself.


----------



## Noodley (4 Jul 2009)

Speicher said:


> I will try it for you if you like, when I can man-handle your team myself.



I shall send you my man-handling details...I do not think my wife cats will approve


----------



## Chuffy (4 Jul 2009)

Noodley said:


> For that alone I may have to lick the inner side of your red rubber pants.
> 
> Sandy Casar has long been one of my favourite riders, yet I have not picked him (ever) in any team.
> 
> Although I do have full FdeJ kit


Duly noted.

You should be aware that I have a _very_ long memory...


----------



## Speicher (4 Jul 2009)

Noodley said:


> I shall send you my man-handling details...I do not think my wife cats will approve




 I meant that after the first scores go up, we can see each other's teams, or did you not know that?


----------



## Noodley (5 Jul 2009)

Speicher said:


> I meant that after the first scores go up, we can see each other's teams, or did you not know that?



Oh I knew that....


----------



## Noodley (5 Jul 2009)

Chuffy said:


> Duly noted.
> 
> You should be aware that I have a _very_ long memory...



And I have a very well practiced tongue.....


----------



## Speicher (5 Jul 2009)

It is time I retired, went to watch Wallendar, on BBC 4, in English this time.


----------



## Chuffy (5 Jul 2009)

Speicher said:


> It is time I retired, went to watch Wallendar, on BBC 4, in English this time.


I should retire too. I have to hide from a gusset licking Scotsman who wants me to kiss his Angus.....


----------



## stoatsngroats (5 Jul 2009)

oohhh I'm 11th in the CC team comp! 

and with only 4 scorers......How does that compare with you lot.....?


----------



## Dayvo (5 Jul 2009)

stoatsngroats said:


> oohhh I'm 11th in the CC team comp! How does that compare with you lot.....?



14th place for me!


----------



## Chuffy (5 Jul 2009)

Cobblers! Only 29th, but I expect that to improve when todays scores are added in....


----------



## rich p (5 Jul 2009)

17th but it's not updated for Cav's win yet


----------



## Wigsie (5 Jul 2009)

25 for me , its a marathon not a sprint!


----------



## Crackle (5 Jul 2009)

I have a sense of Deja Vu from the Giro. It'll learn me not to pick my team on sentiment.


----------



## rich p (5 Jul 2009)

That bird who's up the duff has Cav and Cancellara so she's going to be unbearably smug till we hit the mountains!


----------



## alecstilleyedye (6 Jul 2009)

i feel for the person with schleck's 3 points…


----------



## Cathryn (6 Jul 2009)

rich p said:


> That bird who's up the duff has Cav and Cancellara so she's going to be unbearably smug till we hit the mountains!



THE BIRD WHO'S UP THE DUFF IS IN THE LEAD!!!!! And the bloke who got her in such a situation is in 4th!!!!

There's a LOT of smugness in Camp Ramsden today!!!!!!


----------



## Chuffy (6 Jul 2009)

rich p said:


> That bird who's up the duff has Cav and Cancellara so she's going to be unbearably smug till we hit the mountains!


I'm not up the duff! Cheeky get...


----------



## rich p (6 Jul 2009)

Chuffy said:


> I'm not up the duff! Cheeky get...



Wear stripes and a loose fit shirt, Chuffy, it works for me!


----------



## Haitch (6 Jul 2009)

alecstilleyedye said:


> i feel for the person with schleck's 3 points…




Thank you, Aletc. I need all the support I can get. But, hey, it's still a longwaytoparis.


----------



## rich p (6 Jul 2009)

You have a good record Alan and that looks like a useful team on paper. Sabatini? I wonder if he's a relation of the gorgeous Gabriella Sabatini


----------



## Haitch (6 Jul 2009)

rich p said:


> Sabatini?



Sabatini was a mistake; I didn't realise I'd picked him until it was too late to change. It was supposed to be Velits. Not that he would have made much difference so far.


----------



## Crackle (6 Jul 2009)

Alan H said:


> Sabatini was a mistake; I didn't realise I'd picked him until it was too late to change. It was supposed to be Velits. Not that he would have made much difference so far.




That's a team that'll pick up points though. Not sure if it's as good as your Giro team but there are some good riders there. I don't reckon Cancellera will last either. Anyway I didn't pick him out of disgust for dropping out the Giro just before the ITT. We've both got Menchov though, that could be a mistake  Might just have been a bad day.


----------



## Haitch (6 Jul 2009)

Crackle said:


> I don't reckon Cancellera will last either. Anyway I didn't pick him out of disgust for dropping out the Giro just before the ITT.



Same here. He's been all over Dutch and Belgian TV, though, saying dropping out of the Giro was just part of his preparation for the Tour.




> We've both got Menchov though, that could be a mistake  Might just have been a bad day.



Menchov made the front page of the morning paper here today. Unfortunately for the wrong reasons, his blood transfusion records have been turned over to the "proper authorities". Speculation that this has caused his poor performance is as unspoken as it is loud.


----------



## rich p (6 Jul 2009)

I hope Menchov's 'behaviour' won't impinge retrospectively on your Giro result!


----------



## Haitch (6 Jul 2009)

rich p said:


> I hope Menchov's 'behaviour' won't impinge retrospectively on your Giro result!




Nope, I'm in the clear on that score. Di Luca was my main man in the Giro.


----------



## Wigsie (6 Jul 2009)

Am I being a bit impatient... they havent seem to have updated the results from yesterday yet? 

Although if I drop much lower iwont be impressed.


----------



## rich p (6 Jul 2009)

Wigsie said:


> Am I being a bit impatient... they havent seem to have updated the results from yesterday yet?
> 
> Although if I drop much lower iwont be impressed.



Yes!
It's quite a big job for George so it's often a day or two behind. Be patient Wigsie and your success will be available for all to see soon


----------



## Haitch (6 Jul 2009)

rich p said:


> It's quite a big job for George so it's often a day or two behind.




It's a big job true enough but is there no software that can do it automatically? The guy's not updating all 6,000 teams by hand, is he?


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (6 Jul 2009)

Alan H said:


> It's a big job true enough but is there no software that can do it automatically? The guy's not updating all 6,000 teams by hand, is he?


No - I would imagine it's just a database that stores the points, so he just has to enter the points for each rider for each stage by hand, the teams are then just a collection of these individuals' points.


----------



## Speicher (6 Jul 2009)

I am third from the bottom , and keeping Alan company.


----------



## Wigsie (6 Jul 2009)

rich p said:


> Yes!
> It's quite a big job for George so it's often a day or two behind. Be patient Wigsie and your success will be available for all to see soon



 Wasn't sure whether it was just one guy or not. ha ha ok fair enough, I will apologise for the 33 emails I have sent asking him to update the scores... I guess he doesnt have the facilities/support of the Times Fantasy Football League .


----------



## rich p (6 Jul 2009)

Gawd knows! I know nothing


----------



## mr Mag00 (6 Jul 2009)

signed up not sure who i selected, and already behind


----------



## johnnyh (6 Jul 2009)

pleased not to be bottom, although expect to be there by the end!


----------



## mr Mag00 (6 Jul 2009)

how can some people be so far ahead?

is it best to have a few great riders and then some duffers? all a more general middle of the road, excuse pun, team?


----------



## simon_brooke (6 Jul 2009)

mr Mag00 said:


> how can some people be so far ahead?
> 
> is it best to have a few great riders and then some duffers? all a more general middle of the road, excuse pun, team?



Cancellara and Cavendish. Who are ironically the two Cs of Team 2CV (ironically because I foolishly dropped Cancellara to make room for other people I wanted).

Don't worry, all will be shaken up when we get to the bumpy bits.


----------



## biking_fox (6 Jul 2009)

> is it best to have a few great riders and then some duffers? all a more general middle of the road, excuse pun, team?



Although it's too late to change your selection now, the key is to pick _the _couple of great rides who actually do well, (rather than those who ought to do well) and the few 'duffers' who get the stage wins/right team/support points.

The middlepointers tend not to score well enough to base a team around them.

You can see how well this strategy works from my Giro Tour success this year....


----------



## Sittingduck (6 Jul 2009)

Excellent - my random selection are in the top half


----------



## Wigsie (6 Jul 2009)

Sittingduck said:


> Excellent - my random selection are in the top half



I know, one days worth of points and a team chosen mostly for cool or silly names (Stijn, Roman, Igor, Sylvain, Jens and Vladimir) is in 25th spot.... the only way is down!


----------



## Wigsie (6 Jul 2009)

User3094 said:


> Ive got Cavendish yet hes scored no points?! Is it broken?



See post #199 and don't complain or Rich will tell you off!


----------



## Haitch (6 Jul 2009)

Wigsie said:


> a team chosen mostly for cool or silly names (Stijn, Roman, Igor, Sylvain, Jens and Vladimir)





Am I the only one to have Christian Knees?


----------



## simon_brooke (6 Jul 2009)

Alan H said:


> Am I the only one to have Christian Knees?



My knees are both atheists, sir.


----------



## Noodley (6 Jul 2009)

Watch out as one of my 'dead certs' takes yellow tomorrow


----------



## Speicher (6 Jul 2009)

Sittingduck said:


> Excellent - my random selection are in the top half



Last year my random selection was second overall, and this year in the Giro it was fifth.

Now my carefully considered team is third from the bottom.

I did not choose Contador, on the basis that he was too expensive in points, not leaving enough for other strong riders. I think Cavendish would upset the rest of the team, so did not choose him.  Chose "domestiques" on the basis that they have won stages before. 

What to they do? Turn up late for breakfast, eat too many pies, and drink too much beer. It would appear my beginner's luck has run out!  I now know that Voigt should be in my team to keep them all in line.


----------



## Chuffy (6 Jul 2009)

Two random mad attacking Frenchmen per day but none of them mine.


----------



## Will1985 (6 Jul 2009)

I think I should do well after the next update. No Cav, but plenty of other riders finishing top 10 from today and yesterday including the 4 pointers Bonnet and Dumoulin - picked as guaranteed breakaway specialists!


----------



## Sittingduck (6 Jul 2009)

Speicher said:


> Last year my random selection was second overall, and this year in the Giro it was fifth.
> 
> Now my carefully considered team is third from the bottom.
> 
> ...



I don't really know jack about road racing to be honest but thought it would be interesting to see how I would fair with "Duck's Gangerous Danglers". Chose Lance A but the rest I have no clue about 

Your time will come Speicher! A carefully considered selection deserves no less


----------



## Speicher (6 Jul 2009)

That is my point really, Sitting, 

It is a matter of luck, (and choosing a rider who does not get disqualified half way through the race). 

Someone could go - Cavendish, Contador, oh yes and Cancellara etc - oh someone did.


----------



## Haitch (7 Jul 2009)

Speichs, what's happened? You were supposed to be keeping me company.


----------



## RabbitFood (7 Jul 2009)

none of my scores have updated nor hav i been pu into the cyclechat league boo hoo


----------



## biking_fox (7 Jul 2009)

> none of my scores have updated nor hav i been pu into the cyclechat league boo hoo



I had to go back and forth a few times to get the scores to update properly. You have to put yourself into the CC minileague - the code is on the front page, click the minileague spot at the bottom of your team roster page, enter the code, and there you go.

10th currently and heading upwards when Cancerella loses his yellow today.


----------



## CotterPin (7 Jul 2009)

Wahay! I'm in in the lead! <makes like talking on a mobile phone>


----------



## alecstilleyedye (7 Jul 2009)

considering one of my riders has won 2/3 stages, i'm pretty far down…


----------



## RabbitFood (7 Jul 2009)

661 points for me and middle of the table


----------



## Wigsie (7 Jul 2009)

Yesterday I was in 25th and moaning about not being updated, sure that I had Thor in my silly names team I was happy last night.

Now its been updated I have slipped to 30th and noticed I have left out one of the best silly names!


----------



## dtp (7 Jul 2009)

Just joined the league! 

Miles down the field!


----------



## johnnyh (7 Jul 2009)

hehehe I am near the bottom now... it was only a matter of time


----------



## Speicher (7 Jul 2009)

Did my team make it to the start?


----------



## Will1985 (7 Jul 2009)

Time for some stats!

Of the 179 riders available for selection, a total of 114 different riders were chosen.
We currently have 68 teams entered into the CC mini-league.

10 Most picked riders:
Mark Cavendish (52)
Carlos Sastre (30)
David Moncoutie (28)
Andy Schleck (28)
Alberto Contador (27)
Lance Armstrong (21)
Bradley Wiggins (20)
Fabian Cancellara (17)
Franck Schleck (17)
Chris Anker Sorensen (16)

Most unique teams (calculated as a low score from frequency of each rider picked):
=1 Astanarama (*Will1985*)
=1 BOABs Belligerant Bastards (*BOAB*)
2 Duck's Dangerous Danglers (*SittingDuck*)
3 rhifinluc3 (*nickims*)

Most non-unique team (calculated as a high score from frequency of each rider picked):
1 2CV (*Simon Brooke*)
2 Maggots Men (*Maggot*)
3 Real MadRich (*Richard*)


----------



## stoatsngroats (7 Jul 2009)

Speicher said:


> Did my team make it to the start?



Plenty of time to catchup..... I even think that they all start together EVERYDAY! so, you'll never be far behind!



Will1985 said:


> Time for some stats!........



Nice one Will, very interesting.....


----------



## punkypossum (8 Jul 2009)

The Wobbly Wheelers crawled up to 36th - at least that means I'm pretty much slap bang in the middle rather than the bottom third now! See how long it lasts, Sastre is not exactly living up to all the credits I spent on him!!!!


----------



## Cathryn (8 Jul 2009)

He will when he gets to the mountains, which is where I shall crash unceremoniously through the ranks!!


----------



## simon_brooke (8 Jul 2009)

punkypossum said:


> The Wobbly Wheelers crawled up to 36th - at least that means I'm pretty much slap bang in the middle rather than the bottom third now! See how long it lasts, Sastre is not exactly living up to all the credits I spent on him!!!!



That's because he's a climbing specialist and they don't get to the mountains till the weekend.

nil desperandum!


----------



## alecstilleyedye (8 Jul 2009)

hurray for tommy!


----------



## Speicher (8 Jul 2009)

I have got some more points. Thank you Tommy


----------



## Noodley (8 Jul 2009)

Speicher said:


> Thank you Tommy



It's like the Cannon and Ball Show around here!


----------



## stoatsngroats (8 Jul 2009)

Noodley said:


> It's like the Cannon and Ball Show around here!



ooh, that hurts Tom!


----------



## alecstilleyedye (8 Jul 2009)

Noodley said:


> It's like the Cannon and Ball Show around here!



rock on!


----------



## stoatsngroats (8 Jul 2009)

*OOhhhh 2nd for me!!*


----------



## Speicher (8 Jul 2009)

I am not last any more, someone else can have that honour. 

Just need to tell Mr Benatti and Mr Pellizotti to pull their socks up!


----------



## Noodley (8 Jul 2009)

I'm quite happy with my score so far, both my sprinters have delivered as hoped and I picked up some points with one of my 'dead carts' Tony Martin 

Bring on the lumps and bumps!


----------



## simon_brooke (8 Jul 2009)

Almost up to mid table respectability, here, despite ditching Cancellara in a moment of madness. Go Thomas!

(Why the heck I ditched Cancallara instead of Moncoutie I'll never know! )


----------



## Speicher (8 Jul 2009)

I am wondering how I missed out hearing that Cancellara had won the Tour de Suisse. B) A good-looking Swiss gentleman from the south part of Switzerland - he should have been my Team Leader! 

Even with him in my team, um counts on fingers and fumbs .....


----------



## Panter (9 Jul 2009)

My team is at a respectable 14th, despite me only having heard of 4 of my riders 

They are good'uns though


----------



## mr Mag00 (9 Jul 2009)

why can't i log in?


----------



## Haitch (9 Jul 2009)

Don't know about the rest of you but I give up. No, not the race (it's still a long way to Paris) but trying to work out who Keith Oates is!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Keith, which is your team?????????????????????????


----------



## CotterPin (9 Jul 2009)

Still at the top??? How did that happen? I know nothing about cycle racing! Anyway, about to hit the lumpy bits - I am sure it will start going horribly wrong for me then!!!! Unless Moncoutie who has done nothing for me yet comes into his own now?


----------



## cisamcgu (9 Jul 2009)

4th from bottom, and staring into the abyss 

Here are some of my "brilliant" picks 

David MONCOUTIE - completely useless; 
Robert GESINK - broke his wrist just to spite me; 
Denis MENCHOV - what can I say ?


----------



## mr Mag00 (9 Jul 2009)

i can now log in but cannot find my team or the cc mini league, any help?


----------



## theloafer (9 Jul 2009)

man down ....lost gesink broke his wrist....are subs allowed.. still not doing to bad at 17 thanks to voeckler...


----------



## Speicher (9 Jul 2009)

mr Mag00 said:


> i can now log in but cannot find my team or the cc mini league, any help?



I cannot recognise your name in the list of teams. Put your team name on here, and someone could look for you and make sure you are still there and/or your score.


----------



## mr Mag00 (9 Jul 2009)

mrmag00


----------



## Speicher (9 Jul 2009)

I cannot find your name on the Cycle Chat mini-league.

If you registered a team by 3pm last Saturday, you can add your team to the mini-league at any time. 

If you are already registered try ticking "remember me" instead of entering your user name and password. Hope that works.


----------



## Haitch (9 Jul 2009)

You're not in the top 500 teams either. Are you sure you entered? Do you want someone else to log in using your name and password to see if that works.


----------



## mr Mag00 (9 Jul 2009)

i didnt get it registered by saturday so maybe that is the issue. but i did show up on the score board monday evening. no worries not that important


----------



## Haitch (9 Jul 2009)

mr Mag00 said:


> not that important




NOT THAT IMPORTANT?! NOT THAT IMPORTANT!?

AFTER THE FANTASY GIRO, IT'S THE HIGHLIGHT OF THE SPORTING CALENDAR


----------



## Speicher (9 Jul 2009)

The cut off time on Saturday was approx 4pm. Unless you have an entirely unique team, we should be able to work out your team scores somehow. However, if you now say that you have the three Cs and Voeckler and today's winner in your team......


----------



## Speicher (9 Jul 2009)

In the real "Spoiler" thread about tomorrow's stage, three of my riders have been mentionned as possible winners.


----------



## Noodley (9 Jul 2009)

Speicher said:


> In the real "Spoiler" thread about tomorrow's stage, three of my riders have been mentionned as possible winners.



That is good - I also have the same three riders


----------



## BigonaBianchi (9 Jul 2009)

http://www.velogames.com/tdf09rosterst.php?team=563 


Yay!!! I did it..finally hit rock bottom


----------



## Will1985 (10 Jul 2009)

Chapeau to CotterPin - 5th overall!!!


----------



## stoatsngroats (10 Jul 2009)

Will1985 said:


> Chapeau to CotterPin - 5th overall!!!



Agreed - well done CP...


----------



## CotterPin (10 Jul 2009)

Well, gosh, gee! Thanks! So far pin sticking has worked. I am gobsmacked!


----------



## Speicher (10 Jul 2009)

BigonaBianchi said:


> Yay!!! I did it..finally hit rock bottom



Not for long!


----------



## punkypossum (10 Jul 2009)

Hmm...that bizarre Jose Joaquin ROJAS domestique I bought for 2 credits cause that's all I'd left is doing well! Never even heard of him, but he's earned me 150-odd points (unfortunately I have no idea how and what for, as I haven't managed to watch any of the coverage this year)!


----------



## Chuffy (11 Jul 2009)

At last! A point or two from one of my random Frenchmen!


----------



## Skip Madness (11 Jul 2009)

punkypossum said:


> Hmm...that bizarre Jose Joaquin ROJAS domestique I bought for 2 credits cause that's all I'd left is doing well! Never even heard of him, but he's earned me 150-odd points (unfortunately I have no idea how and what for, as I haven't managed to watch any of the coverage this year)!


Rojas is a pretty classy sprinter, so he could well earn you a few more.


----------



## Speicher (11 Jul 2009)

First, third and tenth for me today, which should help to lift me off the bottom of the mini-league. :?:


----------



## Chuffy (11 Jul 2009)

Speicher said:


> First, third and tenth for me today, which should help to lift me off the bottom of the mini-league.


That's a beastly haul Spikes! I got second and third. Which was nice. :?:


----------



## Crackle (11 Jul 2009)

I'm hanging by my Hushovds


----------



## Noodley (11 Jul 2009)

My points shown in team score do not correspond with the points shown in the League  It's been like that since stage 2.....it shows more points in the league than I actually have. 

And incidentally, what is the point of David Moncoutie being at the Tour?


----------



## Chuffy (11 Jul 2009)

Noodley said:


> My points shown in team score do not correspond with the points shown in the League  It's been like that since stage 2.....it shows more points in the league than I actually have.
> 
> And incidentally, what is the point of David Moncoutie being at the Tour?


Funny that. It seems to have updated at some point today but I don't have the points that I ought to for my two chaps today. 

Isn't Mr Moncoutie the ex-postman? In which case he's probably slipped off route for a bacon butty and a bit of a snooze...


----------



## Crackle (11 Jul 2009)

Same with mine, seems to be an update behind. I nearly put Moncoutie in my team but instead I chose 6 other lemmings.


----------



## Noodley (11 Jul 2009)

Moncoutie only git into my team as the choice of "Climbers" was terrible. Plenty of proper climbers were in as domestiques. 

I'm not making an issue of it but surely this cannot be the list of best "Climbers" for Le Tour:
Carlos SASTRE Cervelo Test Team 18
Roman KREUZIGER Liquigas 14
Robert GESINK Rabobank 14
David ARROYO Caisse D'Epargne 12
Cyril DESSEL Ag2R-La Mondiale 8
David MONCOUTIE Cofidis 8
Igor ANTON Euskatel - Euskadi 8
Mikel ASTARLOZA Euskatel - Euskadi 8
Laurens TEN DAM Rabobank 8
Juan Manuel GARATE Rabobank 6
Chris Anker SORENSEN Team Saxo Bank 6

Especially when 2 of the team must be "Climbers"


----------



## Will1985 (11 Jul 2009)

Noodley said:


> And incidentally, what is the point of David Moncoutie being at the Tour?


Haha - see post #104. Experience led me to ignore him this year.....looks like I made the right choice


----------



## Chuffy (11 Jul 2009)

Noodley said:


> Moncoutie only git into my team as the choice of "Climbers" was terrible. Plenty of proper climbers were in as domestiques.
> 
> I'm not making an issue of it but surely this cannot be the list of best "Climbers" for Le Tour:
> Carlos SASTRE	Cervelo Test Team	18
> ...


Damn right. Where's Wiggy?

BTW - I know who you are.


----------



## Crackle (11 Jul 2009)

Noodley said:


> Moncoutie only git into my team as the choice of "Climbers" was terrible. Plenty of proper climbers were in as domestiques.
> 
> I'm not making an issue of it but surely this cannot be the list of best "Climbers" for Le Tour:
> Carlos SASTRE Cervelo Test Team 18
> ...




I haven't tracked all of them but neither of the two I picked have done 'owt yet. I don't think any of the others have, have they?


----------



## Noodley (11 Jul 2009)

Chuffy said:


> BTW - I know who you are.



F*** me, it's like having Sherlock Holmes in our midst 

So does everyone else since I posted who I was ages ago..... Reply 145.


----------



## Crackle (11 Jul 2009)

Noodley said:


> F*** me, it's like having Sherlock Holmes in our midst


Another doper


----------



## Chuffy (11 Jul 2009)

Noodley said:


> F*** me, it's like having Sherlock Holmes in our midst
> 
> So does everyone else since I posted who I was ages ago..... Reply 145.


Balls. And there was me thinking that I was a special wikkle snowflake. 

Better go and check if I'm right.....

EDIT - Thank fork for that. I am.


----------



## Will1985 (11 Jul 2009)

More stats - number of picks for each climber:

Carlos SASTRE 30
David MONCOUTIE 28
Chris Anker SORENSEN 16
David ARROYO 12
Roman KREUZIGER 11
Robert GESINK 9
Mikel ASTARLOZA 9
Laurens TEN DAM 8
Cyril DESSEL 6
Igor ANTON 4
Juan Manuel GARATE 3


----------



## Speicher (11 Jul 2009)

Crackle said:


> I haven't tracked all of them but neither of the two I picked have done 'owt yet. I don't think any of the others have, have they?



Astarloza was third today. I chose Lius Leon Sanchez as a "climber" from the Domestiques, Thomas Voeckler was also a Domestique.


----------



## Noodley (11 Jul 2009)

Chuffy said:


> EDIT - Thank fork for that. I am.



It wasnae that difficult was it?


----------



## Noodley (11 Jul 2009)

Speicher said:


> Astarloza was third today. I chose Lius Leon Sanchez as a "climber" from the Domestiques, Thomas Voeckler was also a Domestique.



Yep, LL Sanchez was a "Climber" for me from the list of Domestiques.

The 'poor' Climbers list had benefits I suppose as it allowed climbers to be chosen under "Domestiques"....


----------



## Noodley (11 Jul 2009)

Will1985 said:


> More stats - number of picks for each climber:
> 
> Carlos SASTRE 30
> David MONCOUTIE 28
> ...



I would have thought Astarloza would have been further up the list than that  

Sorensen third favourite choice?


----------



## Speicher (11 Jul 2009)

Is that where the skill lies, choosing stage winners and climbers from the Domestiques. I should have chosen Cancellara instead of Pereiro, but thought that he had missed the Giro, and forgot he was in the Tour de Suisse (and won it - how did I miss that) 

Choosing Pereiro was Crackle's fault.


----------



## Crackle (11 Jul 2009)

Speicher said:


> Is that where the skill lies, choosing stage winners and climbers from the Domestiques. I should have chosen Cancellara instead of Pereiro, but thought that he had missed the Giro, and forgot he was in the Tour de Suisse (and won it - how did I miss that)
> 
> Choosing Pereiro was Crackle's fault.




You've been spying on my no hopers team. Cancellera let me down in the Giro. I've not forgiven him yet.


----------



## Speicher (11 Jul 2009)

I could not decide between Pereiro and Kirchen. When I saw that you had chosen Periero, I thought you might have decided he was fit after his fall last year. 

I have got myself in a jumble up - did Cancellara drop out of the Giro to concentrate on the Tour de Suisse?


----------



## Crackle (11 Jul 2009)

Speicher said:


> I could not decide between Pereiro and Kirchen. When I saw that you had chosen Periero, I thought you might have decided he was fit after his fall last year.



Weeeeeeeellllllllllllll.........he only broke his arm. He doesn't have a great record in the Tour actually.


----------



## Noodley (11 Jul 2009)

Crackle said:


> Weeeeeeeellllllllllllll.........he only broke his arm. He doesn't have a great record in the Tour actually.



He Tour record is 'okay'. His Tour victory came about due to a complete cock-up by the main GC contender teams and he took good advantage of it. He has also had some other decent Tour performances. He does seem to have gone 'off the boil' in the past couple of years.


----------



## Chuffy (11 Jul 2009)

Noodley said:


> He Tour record is 'okay'. His Tour victory came about due to a complete cock-up by the main GC contender teams and he took good advantage of it. He has also had some other decent Tour performances. He does seem to have gone 'off the boil' in the past couple of years.


Won the overall Combativity prize in 2005 IIRC.


----------



## Crackle (11 Jul 2009)

That's what I said, not a great record, sheesh.


----------



## Chuffy (11 Jul 2009)

Crackle said:


> That's what I said, not a great record, sheesh.


No, you said that he rode like a one legged camel, had breath like a student toilet and a willy that wouldn't satisfy a desperate lady mouse after a night out on the WKD.

You did say that, didn't you?


----------



## Crackle (11 Jul 2009)

Chuffy said:


> No, you said that he rode like a one legged camel, had breath like a student toilet and a willy that wouldn't satisfy a desperate lady mouse after a night out on the WKD.
> 
> You did say that, didn't you?



That's it, I'm not giving interviews to you anymore.


----------



## Noodley (11 Jul 2009)

I didn't day his record was not great. 

His record is, IMO, under-rated. Maybe I should have said 'good' rather than 'okay' 

His victory was a great example of taking advantage of a situation, and I was surprised he was allowed to escape as his previous record had been good. 

But he has 'gone off the boil'...


----------



## Chuffy (11 Jul 2009)

Noodley said:


> But he has 'gone off the boil'...


Bit like Menchov? Popovytch is riding well again don't you think?
that should get Crackle going...


----------



## Crackle (11 Jul 2009)

Chuffy said:


> Bit like Menchov? Popovytch is riding well again don't you think?
> that should get Crackle going...




Git  

I don't even know why you take any notice of me. Look at the team I picked  Still it's the Tour. I let my heart rule my head for the Tour


----------



## CotterPin (12 Jul 2009)

As suspected, now we are in the mountains, I am taking a tumble. Ah well. Moment of glory.


----------



## Speicher (12 Jul 2009)

Second for me today, with Pellizotti,  should take me off the bottom of the mini-league, for the second time.


----------



## Halfmanhalfbike (12 Jul 2009)

Must be some mistake. I'm top

281 points from Pellizotti and 231 from Nocentini

Now if Moncoutie would do something............


----------



## Speicher (12 Jul 2009)

I have moved up ten places.


----------



## Cathryn (12 Jul 2009)

Halfmanhalfbike said:


> Must be some mistake. I'm top
> 
> 281 points from Pellizotti and 231 from Nocentini
> 
> Now if Moncoutie would do something............



Cannot BELIEVE you've got Nocentini. GIT!!

I'm pretty chuffed to be hanging in there in 6th place with my mate Rob in 4th and the husband in 7th. I call that remarkable!!! I need Monsieur Schleck to do some work for me now.


----------



## Halfmanhalfbike (12 Jul 2009)

Cathryn said:


> Cannot BELIEVE you've got Nocentini. GIT!!
> 
> I'm pretty chuffed to be hanging in there in 6th place with my mate Rob in 4th and the husband in 7th. I call that remarkable!!! I need Monsieur Schleck to do some work for me now.




I heard Sean Kelly saying some good things about him in the Giro + he was one of the few domestiques I had even heard of!


----------



## Haitch (13 Jul 2009)

What happened there? I go away for a couple of days and the boys decide to save their energy for the rest day. 

Derrière!


----------



## CotterPin (13 Jul 2009)

Halfmanhalfbike said:


> Must be some mistake. I'm top
> 
> 281 points from Pellizotti and 231 from Nocentini
> 
> Now if Moncoutie would do something............




Oh - is that you that has knocked me off my top spot? Well done, especially on choosing Nocentini. 

Is Moncoutie actually still there?


----------



## Landslide (13 Jul 2009)

CotterPin said:


> Is Moncoutie actually still there?



He spent large amounts of time on Eurosport yesterday...

...at the back of the bunch, looking like he was hanging on for dear life. Useless git.


----------



## karlos_the_jackal (13 Jul 2009)

I'm taking a dubious moral victory for my team, in 12th but already with one rider out who didnt get any points (gesink)I just need a bit of a saxo team push


----------



## Halfmanhalfbike (13 Jul 2009)

Landslide said:


> He spent large amounts of time on Eurosport yesterday...
> 
> ...at the back of the bunch, looking like he was hanging on for dear life. Useless git.



No No. He's just saving energy for a big push in the Alps ( yeah right )


----------



## Taba (13 Jul 2009)

Wow just got back from weekend away, watched all the highlights on ITV player then looked at Velogames and I'm 13th! 

I'm totally gutted I didn't pick Wiggo though I tried to be clever and use my head instead of my heart, never again! 

Respek to those who chose Nocentini, that was a pick and a half!


----------



## Noodley (15 Jul 2009)

One of my riders is out. Arvesen. Bugger.


----------



## punkypossum (16 Jul 2009)

I have moved up to 18th position in the cc league, hooray! Progress! Still think that Sastre was a waste of money tho!


----------



## biking_fox (16 Jul 2009)

Just waiting fro the Alps stages. I'll start moving up rather than down then.... maybe.


----------



## Sittingduck (16 Jul 2009)

Slap-bang in the middle still...


----------



## Haitch (16 Jul 2009)

biking_fox said:


> Just waiting fro the Alps stages. I'll start moving up rather than down then.... maybe.




I'm so confident I'll race you to the top I've given you 1,000 points lead.


----------



## rich p (16 Jul 2009)

Listen you lot, it's the taking part that counts - it's not all about winning.

Spoken from 21st position and I'll change my attitude if I move up


----------



## Haitch (16 Jul 2009)

From where I'm sat (up from bottom to 65th), 21st position is winning!




> and I'll change my attitude if I move up


----------



## rich p (16 Jul 2009)

Alan H said:


> From where I'm sat (up from bottom to 65th), 21st position is winning!



Your glory days are in the past, Alan

You're Velogames Cippollini to Cotter Pin's Cavendish


----------



## Haitch (16 Jul 2009)

rich p said:


> You're Velogames Cippollini to Cotter Pin's Cavendish





/Basks in reflected glory of being a Lion King/


Albeit a toothless one.


----------



## Will1985 (16 Jul 2009)

Umm...CotterPin is back up to 2nd....tell us your secrets!


----------



## rich p (16 Jul 2009)

Will1985 said:


> Umm...CotterPin is back up to 2nd....tell us your secrets!



I thought he was in 1st place?


----------



## Will1985 (16 Jul 2009)

I mean in the overall league.


----------



## Haitch (16 Jul 2009)

Will1985 said:


> I mean in the overall league.




Flippin eck.

Big time respect!


----------



## rich p (16 Jul 2009)

Will1985 said:


> I mean in the overall league.



Bloody hell. Respeck!


----------



## CotterPin (16 Jul 2009)

Blimey. Not sure what is going on. In the beginning it was Cancellara but he has faded now (maybe back in the Annecy TT?) Most of the rest of the scores are coming from Cavendish and Hushovd fighting it out for the green jersey and stage wins. 

I don't seem to have any decent climbers - Moncoutie?????? - yet somehow I managed to slug it out over the Pyrenees. However I reckon when the serious climbing starts in the Alps I will be out the back of the peloton faster than Cancellara's efforts to rejoin it the other day. Although I do have Wiggins ...


----------



## rich p (16 Jul 2009)

The climbers and GC contenders have been low scoring in this one so far due to the parcours.


----------



## Chuffy (16 Jul 2009)

rich p said:


> The climbers and GC contenders have been low scoring in this one so far due to the parcours.


Yup. If only I'd bought an extra sprinter instead of Christian VdV I'd be third. Curses!


----------



## Noodley (16 Jul 2009)

Chuffy said:


> Yup. If only I'd bought an extra sprinter instead of Christian VdV I'd be third. Curses!



Don't worry I have Cav and Thor and am still way down


----------



## rich p (16 Jul 2009)

Noodley said:


> Don't worry I have Cav and Thor and am still way down



You're 11th, a whole 10 places above me! Still it's only a game


----------



## Chuffy (16 Jul 2009)

Noodley said:


> Don't worry I have Cav and Thor and am still way down


You're ahead of me though, but only by the power of Thor's thighs.

RichP - Only a game?!!!!! NO! Dammit, this is life and death. A chap's standing and pride are on the line here. Come on, let's see who is last and point at them until they cry.


----------



## rich p (16 Jul 2009)

Chuffy said:


> You're ahead of me though, but only by the power of Thor's thighs.
> 
> RichP - Only a game?!!!!! NO! Dammit, this is life and death. A chap's standing and pride are on the line here. Come on, let's see who is last and point at them until they cry.



Chuffers, as I mentioned earlier on today, it's only a game if you're not near the top. I am acutely aware (as last years winner of the CC Vuelta) that it is vitally important to ones self esteem if you're in the dizzy heights of the top 10.
I still dine out on it


----------



## Noodley (16 Jul 2009)

Chuffy said:


> You're ahead of me....only by the power of Thor's thighs.



*and* the power of being better than you


----------



## Speicher (16 Jul 2009)

rich p said:


> Chuffers, as I mentioned earlier on today, it's only a game if you're not near the top. I am acutely aware (as last years winner of the CC Vuelta) that it is vitally important to ones self esteem if you're in the dizzy heights of the top 10.
> I still dine out on it



IIRC I was 2nd in the Tour last year, and 5th in the Giro this year. So I _suppose _it is my turn to be near the bottom of the mini-league.


----------



## rich p (16 Jul 2009)

Speicher said:


> IIRC I was 2nd in the Tour last year, and 5th in the Giro this year. So I _suppose _it is my turn to be near the bottom of the mini-league.



You may get your reward in heaven the Alps


----------



## Haitch (17 Jul 2009)

Anyone else open up Velogames this morning more interested in CotterPin's performance than their own?


----------



## Halfmanhalfbike (17 Jul 2009)

Chuffy said:


> RichP - Only a game?!!!!! NO! Dammit, this is life and death. A chap's standing and pride are on the line here. Come on, let's see who is last and point at them until they cry.



But the honour of being the Lanterne Rouge is the equal of being first, isn't it?


----------



## CotterPin (17 Jul 2009)

Alan H said:


> Anyone else open up Velogames this morning more interested in CotterPin's performance than their own?



Don't worry, Alan - wait for the Alps - it will go downhill from there!

(but then, of course, it is only a game


----------



## Landslide (17 Jul 2009)

Alan H said:


> Anyone else open up Velogames this morning more interested in CotterPin's performance than their own?



I'm keeping a weather eye on Mrs Landslide's lot. Hopefully she'll stay below me despite Mr Sorensen's win yesterday...


----------



## dtp (17 Jul 2009)

Am I right in thinking if one of your riders drops out that velogames choose another to stick in your team?


----------



## Haitch (17 Jul 2009)

No. I though Velogames picked another rider for you only if your rider dropped out before the race started.


----------



## CotterPin (17 Jul 2009)

dtp said:


> Am I right in thinking if one of your riders drops out that velogames choose another to stick in your team?



'fraid not - once the Tour starts, you're in the same situation as one of the real teams if a rider drops out - like Levi  - then you're down a man.


----------



## dtp (17 Jul 2009)

as the french would say.... merde.


----------



## johnnyh (17 Jul 2009)

well I am really screwed now, Levi was my highest scorer and his efforts kept me from rock bottom.. bugger!


----------



## yorkshiregoth (17 Jul 2009)

Levis dropped out?? damm and Sastre is doing sweet f.a. for my team.


----------



## punkypossum (18 Jul 2009)

yorkshiregoth said:


> Levis dropped out?? damm and *Sastre is doing sweet f.a. for my team.*





That's what I keep saying, he's been a total waste of money!!!!


----------



## Cathryn (21 Jul 2009)

I'm loving this. I'm THIRD!!!! It's a miracle


----------



## Haitch (21 Jul 2009)

Hey, BigonaBianchi, fancy stopping for a beer at the next caff?


----------



## CotterPin (21 Jul 2009)

Hanging in there at the top. Just! I can feel people breathing down my neck, though.


----------



## cisamcgu (21 Jul 2009)

I can't login to velogames


----------



## Dayvo (21 Jul 2009)

cisamcgu said:


> I can't login to velogames



Before today's stage, you were in 65th place; 4 places below me!


----------



## rich p (21 Jul 2009)

You're very consistent Dayvo


----------



## cisamcgu (21 Jul 2009)

Dayvo said:


> Before today's stage, you were in 65th place; 4 places below me!


----------



## Dayvo (21 Jul 2009)

rich p said:


> You're very consistent Dayvo



I hate smug people! 

Especially when they're right up near the top of the table!


----------



## stoatsngroats (21 Jul 2009)

Oohhh Astarloza is one of mine, and the 4 people above me don't have him in the team.......





Same tomorrow Mikel.....



(Hope jens is OK!)


----------



## Speicher (21 Jul 2009)

Dayvo said:


> Before today's stage, you were in 65th place; 4 places below me!



Be careful how much further you drop then, there are only 69 people in the mini-league.


----------



## Dayvo (21 Jul 2009)

Speicher said:


> Be careful how much further you drop then, there are only 69 people in the mini-league.



Don't worry, Speich! 

I've noticed you under me. 

Again!


----------



## Speicher (21 Jul 2009)




----------



## rich p (21 Jul 2009)

Dayvo said:


> Don't worry, Speich!
> 
> I've noticed you under me.
> 
> Again!



It's a select group

Smug, moi


----------



## Dayvo (21 Jul 2009)

rich p said:


> It's a select group



I like red jerseys!


----------



## Chuffy (21 Jul 2009)

Dayvo said:


> I like red jerseys!


Oh, have you got Mr Moncoutie too? 


First and second on stage today. Get in!


----------



## Chuffy (21 Jul 2009)

Wah! 1st and 2nd on stage but I've gone _down_ three places!


----------



## BigonaBianchi (21 Jul 2009)

tail end charlie here still, it was a deliberate tactic to be last...yep...had to avoid any of you lot the embarrassment...you can thank me later


----------



## karlos_the_jackal (21 Jul 2009)

i'm happy with my position, think i've dropped down to 6th probably more after todays stage. But considering one of my riders was gesink and therefore didnt even get to the mountains, im more than happy.

But the sorensons in saxo without voigt is not going to help.


----------



## Speicher (22 Jul 2009)

First place yesterday with Astarloza and first today with ....... 
(some one might not have watched the highlights yet).


----------



## Chuffy (22 Jul 2009)

Speicher said:


> First place yesterday with Astarloza and first today with .......
> (some one might not have watched the highlights yet).


Mr Moncoutie came good?


----------



## Dayvo (22 Jul 2009)

Chuffy said:


> Mr Moncoutie came good?



The day he comes good, I'll come lots! 

He's been a real disappointment this year!


----------



## cisamcgu (23 Jul 2009)

is velogames down ?

(I had second and fourth, I was hoping to move out of the bottom 4, but I can't see if I did  )


----------



## biking_fox (23 Jul 2009)

Think so, I can't get in either. Hopefully just updating the scores.


----------



## johnnyh (23 Jul 2009)

yay, I have moved out of the 60's and into the 50's!!! Climbing better than Contador!


----------



## Haitch (23 Jul 2009)

Oh dear, has the Velogames site crashed? Pity, I was just getting into my stride. Ah well, there's always next year.

BigonaBianchi, I'm getting them in, fancy a beer?


----------



## Speicher (23 Jul 2009)

Velogames are trying to tell me that I am forbidden to enter their website. 

What have you lot been saying about me?


----------



## Dayvo (23 Jul 2009)

Speicher said:


> Velogames are trying to tell me that I am forbidden to enter their website.
> 
> What have you lot been saying about me?



I had a word cos you were on top of me! 

Interesting view, BTW!


----------



## Speicher (23 Jul 2009)

I wondered why I was feeling very flat. 

I said *flat,* not fa... oh never mind.


----------



## Dayvo (23 Jul 2009)

Speicher said:


> I wondered why I was feeling very flat.
> 
> I said *flat,* not fa... oh never mind.



I won't offer to inflate ... , er maybe not!


----------



## biking_fox (24 Jul 2009)

it's all back up again now - server issues their end.

Yay I'm back to where I started 11th! only 1000 points to go.


----------



## CotterPin (24 Jul 2009)

Ooooppps. I think unless something astounding happens my glory days are over.


----------



## Cathryn (24 Jul 2009)

I think something astounding has happened  I'm in second. It's madness. I'm SO EXCITED!!!


----------



## Chuffy (24 Jul 2009)

10th! 

Is Greg Lemond watching me?


----------



## Speicher (25 Jul 2009)

Cathryn said:


> I think something astounding has happened  I'm in second. It's madness. I'm SO EXCITED!!!



 Would you like to tell us all the methodology for choosing your team?


Before I go and see how many good-looking riders are in your team. 

Cancellara, Contador, Sanchez?


----------



## Cathryn (25 Jul 2009)

Speicher said:


> Would you like to tell us all the methodology for choosing your team?
> 
> 
> Before I go and see how many good-looking riders are in your team.
> ...



I got Garate as well!! I have a sneaky suspicion I might win!!! The dude in front of me doesn't have him.

I wish I had methodology but it was basically picking the boys I thought would win stages and padding my team out with cheap other boys. There are some handsome boys in my team, but after my caning in the Giro, I learned!!!

I'm in Paris now too...just cycled up the Champs Elysees now on my heavy velib hire bike watched by all the policemen. The barriers are going up, it's SO exciting.


----------



## Chuffy (26 Jul 2009)

Bugger, pipped for the top ten! 

Well done Cathryn, I'll be looking for the pretty boys next year...


----------



## stoatsngroats (26 Jul 2009)

Oohhhh!

4th for me (160th overall)....which for a '3 weeks a year' viewer, considering I'd no knowledge of previous 2009 results, is a great result......same place as LA!!!

(wonder if I should email him the similarity, and see if he'll donate his kit!)


----------



## Panter (26 Jul 2009)

20th, I'm happy with that 

I'd only heard of 4 of my riders


----------



## johnnyh (26 Jul 2009)

I didn't finish bottom, and that has to be good


----------



## Noodley (26 Jul 2009)

Chuffy said:


> Bugger, pipped for the top ten!
> 
> Well done Cathryn, I'll be looking for the pretty boys next year...



You are the moral victor chuffster, the highest placed player without any Team Evil riders


----------



## Chuffy (26 Jul 2009)

Noodley said:


> You are the moral victor chuffster, the highest placed player without any Team Evil riders


Am I really? Well, perhaps we should adjust the scores once the dust settles. Although some teams seem to have a better Hoover than others...


----------



## Cathryn (26 Jul 2009)

Yippeee....the fat pregnant bird wins it!!! Actually the fat, very sunburned pregnant bird wins it...Paris was fab.


----------



## cisamcgu (27 Jul 2009)

63rd on the final reckoning, my best placing for the the last few weeks


----------



## Haitch (27 Jul 2009)

Congratulations, Cathryn.


----------



## CotterPin (27 Jul 2009)

There was a time when I could have been a contender...





But top ten is still pretty good! And well done to Cathryn!


----------



## biking_fox (27 Jul 2009)

Those aren't the final positions? I don't think the Stage 21 updates are in yet - with those vital bonuses for overal winners.... keep waiting.


----------



## Cathryn (27 Jul 2009)

Thanks everyone but Biking Fox is right...it's not over yet. I may well lose it...but it's exciting for now.


----------



## Speicher (27 Jul 2009)

Cathryn, Biking Fox is right. I very much hope you stay at the top, but enjoy it for now, just in case. 

Did I mention that I was second last year? 

These men, they think they know it all, we just let them think that. 



runs for cover


----------



## Dayvo (27 Jul 2009)

Speicher said:


> These men, they think they know it all, we just let them think that.



Still on top, though!

Bring on the Vuelta!


----------



## Speicher (27 Jul 2009)

I still have a very pretty look very pretty near the bottom.


----------



## Dayvo (27 Jul 2009)

Must be the Derry air, Speich!


----------



## Cathryn (29 Jul 2009)

Hurrah....I still won!!!!


----------



## CotterPin (29 Jul 2009)

Gosh - that was a bit worrying :-) I thought I had fallen out of the top ten. But, phew in at 9!
And congrats once again to Cathryn for final confirmation!


----------



## Crackle (29 Jul 2009)

Well done Cathryn, may we never hear the last of it.

I don't think I've fathomed this game out yet. That and the fact I picked a crap team has left me sprinting to stay on the tail. Oh well.


----------



## badkitty (29 Jul 2009)

Crackle said:


> Well done Cathryn, may we never hear the last of it.
> 
> I don't think I've fathomed this game out yet. That and the fact I picked a crap team has left me sprinting to stay on the tail. Oh well.




You still beat me. My team were very badly named. The totally-crap-useless-gits would have been more accurate. 

And they weren't even that hot either...


----------



## CotterPin (29 Jul 2009)

And, remind me, did Moncoutie ever leave Monaco?


----------



## biking_fox (29 Jul 2009)

> And, remind me, did Moncoutie ever leave Monaco?



All of the climbers were very rubbish. I'm not sure why we had to pick two, one would have been handicap enough.

Contador
Cavendish
Hushvod
Armstrong
Wiggins
T Martin
Nocentini
Rojas
Garate

Is i think the highest scoring possible team at 7869
Depending on how well my excel skills have worked, it wasn't solving very well!

I'm very pleased with my 8th in CC - 399th overal, considering that I only really follow the Grand Tours. 
Congrats to the winners.


----------



## Cathryn (30 Jul 2009)

Apparently 'Pregnacare' is a performance enhancing drug


----------

